# The coming Civil War (full table of contents)



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Due to the length of time it took to put together all of the topics I intended, I was not able to update the original thread's second post with a full table of contents for the topic.
It ended up way down on page 6.
To remedy this, I'm putting up a new thread that contains the full TOC.

I'm not convinced that a Biden administration will reduce the risk, but merely delay this war.
I'm also not yet convince we will see a Biden administration, and that just means the risk is FAR GREATER.

So, here is the full set of links to all threads on this topic.
If you have other topics on the subject, and have started a new thread for it, you can link to it by adding a reply here.

Primer and Premise (original thread)
Nomenclature and definitions
When will it start?
How will it start?
Where will it start?
What will it look like?
How long will it last?
Understanding the opposition's perspective (True Devil's Advocate)
How many "sides" will exist?
Which "side(s)" will win? (Don't be so sure...)
Which "side(s)" may not care about winning?
Can this scenario be prevented or delayed, and at what cost?
How does one prepare for this?
1. As a fighter... (Police/Military/Militia/Minuteman) 
2. As a defender... (Keeper of the castle/Neighborhood watch)
3. As a non-active observer... (Passive entity in the crossfire/Most of the country)
4. As a medical professional... (Doctors/Nurses/EMTs/Combat Medics/Etc)
5. As a likely refugee...​Tactics to expect:
1. In an urban environment...
2. In a suburban environment...
3. In a rural environment...​Tactics to employ: (keep it generic, no explicit threats of violence)
1. In an urban environment...
2. In a suburban environment...
3. In a rural environment...​When the dust settles (The Next America)
1. If BLM/Antifa/Socialism/Marxism wins...
2. If Foreign Invaders win...
3. If "Constitutionalists" win...
4. If nobody wins...​Finally... Will you be ready?
1. Soul
2. Mind
3. Body​


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice work, thanks for the effort Kauboy!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Kauboy you miss college, huh?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Man..thank you so much for this effort! Good stuff.


----------

